# Let him be accursed!!



## AThornquist (Mar 23, 2009)

What I need to know is what Paul meant in Galatians 1:8 and 1:9 when, in reference to those who tell a false gospel, he says, "let him be accursed." 
Was he saying, "you are accursed if you do so" or "do not protect him from being accursed, if it happens"? 


Also, what does being accursed _mean_?

Thank you 

-----Added 3/23/2009 at 09:21:14 EST-----

This is for family worship tonight. I am leading it  "TURN OR BURN YOU HEATHEN LITTLE GIRLS! MUAAHAHAHAHA??!?!!"


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's (parts of) what Matthew Poole has to say:

_God neither allows us to add to, nor to diminish from, Divine revelations, for of this nature were the corruptions crept into this church....In saying "let him be accursed", he also saith that he who doth this shall be accursed, for the apostle would neither himself curse, nor direct others to curse, whom he did not know the Lord would curse, and look upon as cursed._

But my favorite part is the closing bit:

_These two verses look dreadfully upon the papacy, where many doctrines are published, and necessary to be received, which Paul never preached, nor are to be found in any part of the Divine writ._


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah, great insight there. Thank you, Kevin!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 23, 2009)

If dead Puritans can't explain scripture, who can? I love Poole.

I would have quoted more, but I'm a poor typist.

(Want to head something sad, though? I got the set of his three commentaries at a book sale at a Christian school in China - they were throwing it out, so I only paid $1.25 _for the set of three_. Great deal, but why would a Christian school be getting rid of a commentary?!?!?!?  )


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 24, 2009)

"let him be accursed" may be properly understood as "let him be under God's judgment." While many are quick to see this as eternal condemnation, some suggest that a temporal judgment may also be a viable option.


----------

